# Renegade Electric Guitar by Indiginus



## tcollins (Feb 4, 2016)

After months of bleeding fingers, strained eyes, and shouting naughty words at the computer, I am quite proud (and relieved) to present the latest Indiginus library, Renegade Electric Guitar. Could it have been by chance that a particularly sweet Fender Telecaster just happened to visit our studio? I think not! We took advantage of this good fortune, and I believe truly captured the spirit of this legendary guitar. Renegade can get funky, soulful, twangy, and rock your world as well. Enough words. Please check out the https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBoecMwQHug (Teaser Video) and the https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUEoAi84ZrM (Renegade Overview Video) for a no-nonsense look at Renegade Electric Guitar. Meanwhile, I'll apologize to my computer.
Thanks for your support!
TC


----------



## damstraversaz (Feb 5, 2016)

that's really impressive, the workflow is great, as always with your last releases, congratulations !


----------



## Raindog (Feb 5, 2016)

Not that I would really need another guitar library but I just can´t resist your products.I have never regreted buying one of your libraries and the sound of the Telecaster is so sweet. I´m not sure about the strumming mode as I personally prefer to play the chords with my left hand in real time rather than using a "one-finger defines the chord" option but I´ll test it tonight (downloading right now). I love the sound right out of the box as shown in the Video but maybe I´ll test a dry patch together with my beloved Scuffham amp simulation.

Thanks Tracy for providing your excellent and affordable libraries. Together with PayPal they always cause a "buy now" reflex in me

best regards
Raindog


----------



## drumman (Feb 5, 2016)

Mr. Collins, now I'm shouting naughty words at my wallet for somehow falling out of my pocket and opening up with all my piles of cash exposed screaming, "Spend me, spend me."

What a nice sound and great-looking interface to boot.

I see the RR Reset section (round robin, I presume). What does the knob do? And would you elaborate on the guitar's round robin samples, too? A few, a little, lots, insanely packed with an infinite number of RR's on your special 10TB download?


----------



## JE Martinsen (Feb 5, 2016)

This sounds great! And as usual a very good looking and simple to understand GUI! 

I'm also RR-curious, for example if I would like to play mutes in one key and in a fairly fast tempo.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Feb 5, 2016)

Been looking forward to this Tracy. I got a little irked that you went the teaser route but Mike Green started with the teasing with his NAMM post so I got over it. ☺ Just finished downloading Renegade so now it's time for some Indiginus fun. I love all of your work. You are an artist, not just a sampler/programmer.


----------



## tcollins (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for all of the kind feedback, guys! 



drumman said:


> Mr. Collins, now I'm shouting naughty words at my wallet for somehow falling out of my pocket and opening up with all my piles of cash exposed screaming, "Spend me, spend me."
> 
> What a nice sound and great-looking interface to boot.
> 
> I see the RR Reset section (round robin, I presume). What does the knob do? And would you elaborate on the guitar's round robin samples, too? A few, a little, lots, insanely packed with an infinite number of RR's on your special 10TB download?



Renegade has 2x round-robin, which is basically switching from down and up picks on the string. The RR reset knob determines how long the script waits before playing two down strikes consecutively. At zero, every note will be a down strike, and at the maximum setting the script will always alternate between down and up. The idea is to emulate how a guitarist would normally start phrases. This was called "Alt Time" in some of our earlier libraries.
I could implement a "neighbor borrowing" round-robin scheme for the mutes in an update. Actually, I like that idea.



SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Been looking forward to this Tracy. I got a little irked that you went the teaser route but Mike Green started with the teasing with his NAMM post so I got over it. ☺ Just finished downloading Renegade so now it's time for some Indiginus fun. I love all of your work. You are an artist, not just a sampler/programmer.



Ah, the teaser. I just wanted to be cool like Mike and all the other kids!


----------



## playz123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Tracy, I have never criticized, only complimented, every one of your products...and there's no need to change that here.  Well done. This one sounds amazing and even my guitar playing friends are impressed. Very informative walk through as well. Will definitely be purchasing this very shortly. Congratulations on the release of another excellent library.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 6, 2016)

Just have to chime in hear. I love this library! I'm a guitar player and a pain in the arse about guitar feel and tone. This thing has already given me several ideas for pieces of music. 10 thumbs up.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Feb 6, 2016)

tcollins said:


> I could implement a "neighbor borrowing" round-robin scheme for the mutes in an update. Actually, I like that idea.



That would be awesome! I was sorely missing a Telecaster guitar library, so I'll pick this up asap!


----------



## A/V4U (Feb 7, 2016)

I was always big Indiginus fan. Renegade library is just another great sounding guitar. Keep up good work Tracy. 
Regards Vlad


----------



## Yogi108 (Feb 7, 2016)

I am so happy I happened upon this post. After watching the walk through I clicked on the site to look at the price... I was thinking $150-200 range... $49?!? Instant buy! Wow! Already have a little tune started with this wonderful guitar library! Keep up the great work!

Rod


----------



## playz123 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yogi108 said:


> I am so happy I happened upon this post. After watching the walk through I clicked on the site to look at the price... I was thinking $150-200 range... $49?!? Instant buy! Wow! Already have a little tune started with this wonderful guitar library! Keep up the great work!
> 
> Rod


Was thinking almost the same thing yesterday...$199 from another developer...$49 from Tracy....and yet superb quality. Even guitar players are buying this. IMHO, as always it's a high-quality no-brainer purchase.


----------



## MrCambiata (Feb 7, 2016)

Same here. Instant purchase and very pleased with the sound and ease of use.


----------



## Vin (Feb 7, 2016)

Seems like an excellent library. Will buy asap


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Feb 7, 2016)

tcollins said:


> T
> Ah, the teaser. I just wanted to be cool like Mike and all the other kids!



Some of us don't like the teasers. This forum is full of dissent about it. What you said is like a girl saying "I blew in his ear, kissed him and then walked away with another guy so I could be cool like the other girls." Haha. I have to say that your tease must have worked this time because I bought the library so ignore my opinion. Nah, I always buy your libraries just because they are so doggone good! Start making bad libraries and then tease me? Me and you are going to have words then. ☺ Unlike the girl in the example, you finally did the right thing delivered. I had to point that out to be fair. Love the library Mr. Collins. Excellent work!


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 7, 2016)

Sounds killer, and a no-brainer at $49! Thanks, Tracy!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 7, 2016)

That is fantastic.
I am really impressed with that left hand mouse work too.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 8, 2016)

Thats a lot of fun. I'm going to get it because its a Telecaster and not a Strat.

Tracy, what are the amp sims you have used here?

Downloading now.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow! Ladies & Gents. $49! That's almost like theft.

No brainer. Fantastic sound and interface.


----------



## elpedro (Feb 9, 2016)

waiting for my download to finish now..omg...can't wait...indiginus are on the money as always by the sounds of it....


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 10, 2016)

Just love the chord function on this VI. 

This is worth way more than 49 bucks just in fun alone.


----------



## Raindog (Feb 10, 2016)

Interesting. The only thing I don´t like as much as the rest with this phantastic library is the chord mode. I personally prefer to define and press the chords with the left key and have strumming keys to use with the right hand.
But I know it´s just my preference. If you´re not a genuine keyboarder the one key/one chord method might be preferable. I personally have more control over the chords when I play them in realtime.

One thing I want to add: Though the added effects in Kontakt make this guitar sound excellent right out of the box you might try to use a dry sound without any effect and put it through the scuffham amp simulation. I know, I sound like a promotion guy for this plugin, but imo it makes every guitar or sampled guitar shine. The way it overdrives dependent to the input level is nothing but amazing. This guitar sounds absolutely insane in combination with some slightly overdriven scuffham (the actual name of the plugin is SGear) presets.


----------



## renegade (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds great! When will the intro offer end?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 11, 2016)

Tremendous value.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Ha! Just to be clear, that small simple example took 5 minutes. It's not rocket science obviously, it's not mixed or anything. It's just to show how quick it is. Imagine how good a fully worked out track could sound with a few hours work.
> 
> Tremendous value.


Good job on demoing chord mode, Baron. It doesn't always have to be 'perfect' to be useful. I don't mind this method of chord switching because I've used it in the past, but also agree with another respondent that there are other approaches that can be useful for strumming. But when considering the price, the value and how this library sounds and works, I remain completely satisfied with what Tracy has offered. He's even included Snapshots, which most other developers of music libraries still haven't moved towards yet. Tremendous value indeed!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 11, 2016)

I haven't had time to go through it unfortunately but even if there are a few glitches, for 49 bucks you TOO can sound like Bruce Springsteen. _But only if you want to_.


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 11, 2016)

This is a KILLER library. I come from a very long lineage of guitar players, and this kit sounds amazing. And for $50... it's just insane. I'm going to pick up the Delta Blues Guitar as well.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 12, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> I come from a very long lineage of guitar players.



You mean since guitars were invented, or more recently?


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 12, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> You mean since guitars were invented, or more recently?



HA! HA! Well, at least since the Fender Precision & Jaguar. My dad did play guitar in a country western/swing band in the 1930's, but did not become a professional musician. An older brother was already accomplished in his teens back in Wiesbaden, circa 1960, and he used those great Fenders. The family left Germany in '63, right around the time Beatles were looking for a bass player. I like to hit him with that "what if" every once in awhile!  And I have another brother who is a tremendous player as well.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 16, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> This is a KILLER library. I come from a very long lineage of guitar players, and this kit sounds amazing. And for $50... it's just insane. I'm going to pick up the Delta Blues Guitar as well.



Indiginus's price/quality ratio is ALWAYS insane, without peer as far as I know. I only wish someone who makes quality orchestral stuff would take a page out of their playbook. I have the Dellta, as well as the Torch, and a few other Indiginus products, and they are all outstanding.

Despite having no real need for yet another V-guitar, this is too good to pass up, so I've just purchased it. Downloading now.


----------



## tcollins (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks again, everyone, for making Renegade a success!
Just a reminder that the intro price of $49 ends February 29th, after which the price will soar to an astronomical $59.
-TC


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 21, 2016)

I blend mine over the top of Banshee from Orange Tree.
I get nice strong sound and hard velocity gives me realism.
Banshees low notes make my C and D shit fat...

Great axe for 50 skins.


----------



## Vastman (Feb 21, 2016)

Great axe for MORE than 50! super deal... and it DOES work wonderfully with Banshee...

Love the slides... luscious


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 25, 2016)

This is exactly what I need for my projects. Fantastic.


----------



## The Darris (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, here is Samples Spotlight's review of Renegade Electric Guitar.


----------



## A/V4U (Mar 1, 2016)

Nicely donne. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 3, 2016)

Like the mutes and harmonic type sounds you can achieve on this guitar.


----------

